# Need work boots



## Jack Straw (Nov 15, 2010)

I have chaps and a helmet with face and ear protection, now I need work boots. I need them for safety, it is also quite wet where I cut wood and they need to keep my feet warm as I mostly cut wood in cooler weather. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 15, 2010)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> I have chaps and a helmet with face and ear protection, now I need work boots. I need them for safety, it is also quite wet where I cut wood and they need to keep my feet warm as I mostly cut wood in cooler weather. Any suggestions would be appreciated.




If its wet I would be looking at rubber boots.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 15, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Jack Straw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have rubber boots but I am afraid of cutting my foot. I have come close to it.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 15, 2010)

Most of my work boots I pick up at the Mohawk Army Navy store across the street from where the Mohawk Mall used to be.  They have a pretty good selection and their prices are the same as the boot outlets up in Lake George.  Their boot people actually seem to know their product too.  I've been debating whether to buy a pair of Mucks from them.  I've looked around they have the best prices.

The only reason I listed a specific place is you're fairly local.

Matt


----------



## smokinj (Nov 15, 2010)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They make logger and chainsaw boots out of rubber!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 15, 2010)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> Most of my work boots I pick up at the Mohawk Army Navy store across the street from where the Mohawk Mall used to be.  They have a pretty good selection and their prices are the same as the boot outlets up in Lake George.  Their boot people actually seem to know their product too.  I've been debating whether to buy a pair of Mucks from them.  I've looked around they have the best prices.
> 
> The only reason I listed a specific place is you're fairly local.
> 
> Matt



I know where that is. Do you get steel toed boots?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.baileysonline.com/category.asp?CatID=48


----------



## Got Wood (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont own a pair of the chain saw boots but I did get a pair of the Lawngrips that I really like. Stihl products just seem like high quality when ever I get them.

http://www.stihlusa.com/apparel/protective-footwear.html


----------



## smokinj (Nov 15, 2010)

Got Wood said:
			
		

> I dont own a pair of the chain saw boots but I did get a pair of the Lawngrips that I really like. Stihl products just seem like high quality when ever I get them.
> 
> http://www.stihlusa.com/apparel/protective-footwear.html



Yeah for me its easier to work with that stye of boot when you need to be quick..


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 15, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> http://www.baileysonline.com/category.asp?CatID=48




Exactly what I was looking for.....Thank You!

Have you ordered from that company? Are they good to deal with?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't had to get a new set of stealies for a while.  My father left me 2 more pairs to wear out after I'm done with the ones I have been using.  One of them is a pair of steel toed sneakers.

Last time I was in there I did look at their clearance rack (Check this out first if you go.)  just to see what they had and they had both steel and ceramic toed boots on it.  I've been asking around to see if the ceramics are better in winter though.  I hate piling on socks to try to keep toes warm.  

I'm on my 2nd set of hiking boots since Memorial Day this year.  The 2-3 weeks of solid rain did my half worn down set of Merrils in.  They never dried out.  I'm trying out a set of Timberlands with a full leather upper this time around.  I like them so far.  I'll admit I got them at the Timberland outlet in LG.  They really deep discounted to the point I couldn't pass them up.   I just got my winter boots for snowshoeing out.  It's almost time...

Matt


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.redwingshoes.com/ProductResults.aspx?Query=logger

A little pricey but some of my friends have the Red Wing loggers and swear by them. I was using Wolverine Compressors but they were not waterproof and not steel toe, but the most comfortable boot I've ever worn. I just wore em out and looking for my next pair so might go with a logger, not sure.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 16, 2010)

My personal favorite http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...ducts&Ntt=work+boots&x=11&y=12&Ntt=work+boots

They have a pretty decent selection of work boots http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...&N=0&Ntk=AllProducts&Ntt=work+boots&x=11&y=12

The thing is, they have a 'lifetime warranty' on their work boots. They consider the 'lifetime' of a work boot to be one year. This is a pretty good deal for me, because I wear out a pair of boots in 8-9 months, and I live about ten minutes away from a Cabela's store.


----------



## southbound (Nov 16, 2010)

All you need to know   http://www.chippewaboots.com/


----------



## atvdave (Nov 17, 2010)

I work in the coal mines and the top 4 boots I see underground that keep your feet dry & comfortable are:
Red Wings
John Deere
Matterhorn's
Lacrosse

I have the redwing mining boot 4499 that I also use when cutting fire wood. Feel great.

The John Deers offer the best for insulation.

Dave


----------



## smokinj (Nov 17, 2010)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Many Of times Awesome Company!


----------



## smokinj (Nov 17, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> All you need to know   http://www.chippewaboots.com/



Still not in Love with Mine!


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 17, 2010)

Check out this thread:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/62959/P0/

Some suggestions there also. Big 5 sporting goods has very inexpensive ($27) boots which I have been using for over a year. Just got another back up pair while they where on sale.

I'm done buying expensive boots. I go through them too fast.


----------



## r_d_gard (Nov 17, 2010)

When I worked underground (gold) we had rubber boots with steel in the toes.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 17, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> All you need to know   http://www.chippewaboots.com/



I have been wearing these for almost three years now. They are comfortable, warm, dry, steel toed, and have held up pretty well for me so far. They are pretty big, clunky and heavy, but I do feel like they give me a fair amount of support and protection. I do not wear them every day, but I do wear them when I do most work around the house including firewood processing in all seasons. I have walked in 3"-4" deep water in them and stayed dry. They aren't even that bad in the summer weather either. A big plus for me is that they are made in USA too.
http://www.chippewaboots.com/boots/super_logger/25410
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...roduct_Images_Pictures_Chippewa_25410.jpg&t=1


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 18, 2010)

Jack,
     Take a look at Timberland Pro's Titanium toe options--they are much lighter than any steel toe options and are super, crazy comfortable.  In fact, I've taken to wearing them for most all of my yard work because they're lightweight, comfortable, protective, and durable.  And did I say they're comfortable.  Comfortable.

What I wear: http://shop.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4208043&prodFindSrc=search

S


----------



## jotul8e2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've been in a business that sells Red Wing brand boots for more than 40 years, so I am likely prejudiced.  That said, I really do not believe that, in general, anyone today makes a better boot or shoe.  I have no doubt there are some as good, but not better.

The Red Wing logger boot 899 is almost an historic artifact - it was an old item in the line when I first knew of it.  It is not waterproof, but with that storm welt and heavy leather it will keep your feet dry unless you go wading.  2218 is the same boot but with a steel toe.  If I were buying for myself I would buy a steel toe version.  A 30 lb. chunk of wood dropped off a pickup bed right onto you toe is not a trivial matter.  4418 is the insulated version.

Note that the insulated versions - top out at 400 gram thinsulate.  With wool socks it has to be pretty cold not to get overheated in anything over 400 gram.  Remember, these are not hunting boots and you will not be sitting in a deer stand for hours.  Cutting wood is warm work.

For something more general purpose I really like the 608.  Comfortable, flexible, not terribly heavy, and decent looking enough to wear casually with jeans, its what I wear in the woods.  And on my motorcycle.  And with jeans for casual wear.  And even hiking sometimes.  2408 is the steel toe version.  They also come in lots of widths so there is no excuse not to get the right size.

They also have lighter weight boots which will not last as long, but may be enough less tiring to wear that YOU will last longer!  And electrical hazard boots.  And six-inch styles.

For true waterproof footwear I am not crazy about rubber anymore.  It punctures too easily, it is cold, and getting a good fit is simply a matter of luck.  The Gore-Tex and similar linings are just amazing and all the better makers are using them in their popular styles.  We almost never have a warranty return for a leaking boot anymore.

Take the time to get measured and try on enough sizes and widths - with the kind of socks you will be wearing - to get fit properly.  This will make a profound difference in how tired you get at the end of a day.  It affects every joint from the ankles up, including your spine.  I cannot emphasize this enough.

I find a good liner sock worn underneath a pair of wool (or wool blend) socks - light or heavy, depending upon your conditions - also makes a tremendous difference.  They make actual liner socks but I just wear a light cotton sock as a liner.  I do not believe I ever had a foot blister once I started doing this about 25 years ago.

Good boots are expensive, but in real (un-inflated $$) about a third less expensive than when I started in the business.  If you ever saw hides being made into leather, and then leather into shoes you would wonder why they are so cheap.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Nov 22, 2010)

I finally broke down and spent the $200+ on a pair of Red Wings (sorry, don't know the model off hand).  Really durable, comfortable, waterproof and plenty warm even uninsulated.  And made right across the border (the Minnesota border, that is).  Used to go through cheap Chinese boots every 6-8 months tops.  The Red Wings are going to last me a while, by the looks of things.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 22, 2010)

Did the chineese boots cost $200? After 2 years, you will find that those Red Wings will be worn out.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Nov 22, 2010)

HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> Did the chineese boots cost $200? After 2 years, you will find that those Red Wings will be worn out.



No, but I was buying "higher-end" foreign ones for maybe $80 (rip-off, I'm sure).  I'm hoping that the Red Wings will last longer than that.  They are rebuildable, so as long as I don't tear the leather badly I should be able to keep use for a while.

Not only do I want to buy domestic products (not that I have anything against Chinese workers, but neither do I have anything against, say, American workers), but I get upset by stuff that should be durable but is disposable.  Even if the boots that cost 4X more only last twice as long, that's fine with me; a cow had to die for me to have those boots, and someone had to work in a boot factory instead of being home with their family for me to have those boots, and the garbage truck driver has to come out after I'm done having those boots...and so on.  This is a pretty standard sort of rant, I'll admit, but I really think that there is a 'disposable' mentality ("ending is better than mending") that can end up making us think that there's no real value to anything except the one on the price tag.  That's one reason this forum is pretty uplifting sometimes -- reading posts about people doing much more work than they really need to do in order to get a basic good (heat) that they could easily get just by calling the gas company.


----------



## pybyr (Nov 22, 2010)

Look at the boots available from www.labonville.com

I don't have their boots, but got my chaps through them- very well designed & made.

Many of their products are made in USA, too, which I prefer whenever feasible.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 22, 2010)

They are rebuildable, so as long as I don’t tear the leather badly I should be able to keep use for a while.

Yea, I tried that with my old pair of Red Wings. The price they wanted was 75 percent of the cost of a new pair. Perhaps mine where over worn but after just two years, only wearing them on the weekends, I still had to get a new pair.


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 28, 2010)

Well I ordered boots from Baileys on 12/03/10. Today (12/28/10) I called to inquire about my order and was told the liners would be shipped on 2/25/11.....I told them to cancel the order. So now I have to start all over again.


----------



## TheMechanicAndChemist (Jan 5, 2011)

Food for thought:

I wear a size 14wide and often work 12hr shifts on coal strip mines, construction jobs, scrap yards, and landfills.  I climb on metal tracks, rocks, mud, clay, ice, slush, jagged metal, garbage juice, and, on occasion, concrete.  Timberland Pro waterproof leather Titan toe ($140, China) have served me well, but the soles wear out in about a year and then you have to throw them away because they can't be re-soled.  I've been through 3 pair.  I now alternate between two pair: Redwing Steel toes ($160, US), and Hi-Tec Steel toes ($90, China).  The Red Wings have taken a LONG time to break in but now they feel like part of my foot, and they can be resoled ($60 around here).  The Hi-Tecs fit right out of the box, but cannot be resoled.

Find something that fits and feels natural!


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jan 5, 2011)

HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> Did the chineese boots cost $200? After 2 years, you will find that those Red Wings will be worn out.



I know both Red Wing and Danner have moved a portion of their boot manufacturing to China, Some Red Wings say made in USA on tongue and others say Made in China

I would take a pair of White's over any Red Wing, Danner or other boot, but they are very spendy

http://www.whitesboots.com/index.php?dispatch=pages.view&page_id=29


----------



## feelingasi (Jan 7, 2011)

i wear redwings at work. the only boot i'll buy for work. i am a commercial/industrial electrician. they last me about 2-3 years and they are usually on my feet sunup till sundown. i also own 3 different pairs of muck boots. luv the mucks for around the house and for hunting. a steel toe muck would probly be a great cutting boot. IMO you cant go wrong with either. both are wellmade and comfortable. dont waste your money on cheap boots you'll end up spending more in the longrun.  also pick up a set of kevlar boot laces thier about $8.00 but worth every penny. nothing sucks worse than breaking a shoelace in the woods or at work. mine are 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## ddug (Jan 7, 2011)

One more vote for Redwings. My size 14 steel toes are 10 years old and still have a few years left. Super comfy. I am very hard on footwear and wear out regular shoes in 6 months or less.


----------



## remkel (Jan 7, 2011)

I wear wolverine steel toed- just use sealent on the leather.

I find them extremely comfortable and warm- they also work well in our quarries!


----------



## oilstinks (Jan 7, 2011)

i like my chippewa for a thick heel and a regular boot my irish setters are very comfortable


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a pair of the Pro Timberlines.  They are comfortable enough to wear every day.  Not to heavy either.  Darn things have a farty squeek every step though.  Pet peave of mine.


----------



## burnham (Jan 8, 2011)

Red Wings for the last 15+ years. I get two years from a set, usually wear them 6 days a week, at least 12 hours a day. I tried a pair of chinese Chippewas but they turned out to be crap.  For work I also have a pair of West Coast climbing boots. They can be rebuilt for less than $100, but I don't think they'll ever break in, never mind wear out.  Very heavy duty.


----------



## Biglumber (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a pair of redwing logger boots. I decided to spend the money 5 years ago. They work well and have a vibram sole, steel toe and thinsulate lining under black leather.
I would buy them again if need be but I think they will last a while.

You probably could get them on line. I bought from a brick and mortar store.

Peace


----------

